# HELP! VERY WORRIED - dark brown spit up!!!!



## Surprise

I just nursed my baby and he spit up dark brown!! He has been spitting up loads today - we went through 5 outfits and at least a dozen bibs and tons of burp cloths. It's 9 pm here so I can't call my pediatrician. But what if it was blood???:cry:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Does he seem to be in any discomfort? I think children's hospital has a hotline you may be able to call.


----------



## braijackava

I would definately call the after hours doc or on call doc. Doesn't sound normal.


----------



## Surprise

Oh gosh I'm scared now - I just read this on the emedicine health website:

"Go to the hospital if the spit up appears green or brown: A green or brown color of the spit up may be a sign of a blockage in the intestine."

He has been 3 or 4 days without a bowel movement, and he finally went this afternoon :shock:

My DH is at work and my other children are going to bed now. I wish he were home.


----------



## lauren10

is he otherwise acting sick?


----------



## mrsthomas623

Not to nit pick but was it completely brown or streaked with brown? After spitting up so much, could his throat be raw and maybe it is a little streaked with blood? Nolan had that when he had a stomach bug and was constantly throwing up. Definitely call on call doctor or children's hospital.


----------



## Breezy

There has to be a nurses hotline or someone on call that you can call! Or maybe even your insurance company has a phone number of some nurses you can speak with to advise?

Keep us posted! Will be thinking of you and your LO and checking back to see what happens.


----------



## sandrass

I think you should bring him to the hospital asap just to be on the safe side! Always better to stay on the safe side. I am sure he will be fine! Keep us updated please


----------



## membas#1

I hope everything is okay with LO. I would get it checked out


----------



## tu123

mrsthomas623 said:


> Not to nit pick but was it completely brown or streaked with brown? After spitting up so much, could his throat be raw and maybe it is a little streaked with blood? Nolan had that when he had a stomach bug and was constantly throwing up. Definitely call on call doctor or children's hospital.

Agree with this. He is bringing up acid and bits of stomach lining (that gets removed by the body everyday!), because he cant keep food down and keeps spitting up.

I hope you managed to contact someone:flower:


----------



## sjminimac

i hope everything is okay, please keep us updated x x


----------



## mrs_park

tu123 said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Not to nit pick but was it completely brown or streaked with brown? After spitting up so much, could his throat be raw and maybe it is a little streaked with blood? Nolan had that when he had a stomach bug and was constantly throwing up. Definitely call on call doctor or children's hospital.
> 
> Agree with this. He is bringing up acid and bits of stomach lining (that gets removed by the body everyday!), because he cant keep food down and keeps spitting up.
> 
> I hope you managed to contact someone:flower:Click to expand...

I agree. Hope you get to the bottom of it. Get well soon LO :hugs:


----------



## Cookie1979

hope everything is ok


----------



## Cat_pj

You say you wer​e nursing? You don't t​hink your nipples could be bleeding? Hope everything is ok x x


----------



## xemmax

Hope everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## WW1

I hope you managed to get your LO checked out and he is okay x


----------



## Lownthwaite

Cat_pj said:


> You say you wer​e nursing? You don't t​hink your nipples could be bleeding? Hope everything is ok x x

I was going to suggest this too. If your nipples are cracked and / or bleeding it can cause bloody / brown sick from baby. Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Peardrop

I was also going to say nipples. My LO had blood in his sick and they decided it was blood from in me due to both of us having thrush. Does he have a White Tongue? Pain in your breasts? Can your OH come home so you can go to hospital? Are you in Queensland?


----------



## louandivy

Hope everything is okay, keep us posted :flower:


----------



## shimmy

Hope all is ok xx


----------



## PepsiChic

any updates yet? thinking about you and LO surprise!


----------



## xnmd1

I hope everything is okay!!!


----------



## bumpy_j

hope you're LO has been seen to :hugs:


----------



## summer rain

hope all is ok :s


----------



## sjminimac

bump Is everything okay? :hugs: xx


----------



## Surprise

Thanks for all the replies, ladies. :hugs: It's been a very stressful week! And it's only Wednesday. I have logged on a couple of times but we've just moved and the internet isn't always working right...it gets stuck on a webpage and tries to load, but never gets anywhere. Like for hours, a day even.

OK. I talked to the after-hours nurse on Monday night and she said it may have been dried blood from spitting up so much that his throat was irritated. He had finally fallen asleep, poor guy, so she said as long as he was resting, let him rest. And if it happened again, or if he were inconsolable for an hour, to take him to the ER. He slept through the night, and since he already had his 4-month check-up scheduled for today with the pediatrician, I decided to wait and let her look at him today, since he acted normal yesterday. 

So I really didn't have any updates until today. I told the Dr. about the brown spit-up, and that he spits up so many times a day, several times after every feeding, and sometimes huge amounts. She said he's got reflux and prescribed Prevacid. I've dropped the prescription off at the pharmacy and it should be ready in a couple of hours. The Dr. said the same thing as the nurse did about the brown stuff. So no firm answer, but supposition. And here's another element: he has lost weight in 2 weeks! He is now in the 3rd percentile for weight. He weighed 12 lb. today directly after I nursed him. :( I guess he's been spitting up too much of his food, bless his little heart.

What a crazy week this has been. We moved, trying to find our stuff in all these boxes, my older boys had musical programs at school 2 nights in a row, my baby has been sick, my cat has been sick, I spend ALL DAY either cleaning up spit-up or cat sick. I had a spot cut off my back yesterday at the Dr. office, took the cat BACK to the vet today, the baby to the Dr. today, had the electrician in today and he turned off the power for a while, had a field trip with one child yesterday, both older children and the DH have bad colds, the baby and I have run out of clothes due to all the spitting up. LouandIvy, I planned on coming back here to thank everyone and give an update, as soon as I had any news, and the time to do so. And as soon as my computer would redirect long enough to let me scroll back a few pages to find my thread. When I did manage to view B&B, I saw some other ladies that I wanted to reply to. I have always thanked everyone for responding to my posts, no matter how small their reply. I wasn't ignoring everyone, I promise! AND my baby might have to have surgery on his tear duct. I have to take him to a specialist. I feel a bit overwhelmed and teary right now :cry: And my DH was snappy with me all week. :cry::cry:


----------



## Surprise

And my baby got shots today and is running a fever :( :(


----------



## louandivy

:hugs: Sorry hun I wasn't offended or anything, its just that you said you feel like your posts are ignored but lots of us were concerned for you and your LO! Hope your LO feels better soon (and your cat!) :hugs:


----------



## summer rain

So sorry hun; it sounds like such a stressful and scary time my LO lost weight at around the same age/time as yours; it was temporary and he regained it and put about 10oz on in a short time but he is now gaining only bits here and there in fits and starts, I hope the medication does help xx


----------



## Trying4ababy

Surprise said:


> I just nursed my baby and he spit up dark brown!! He has been spitting up loads today - we went through 5 outfits and at least a dozen bibs and tons of burp cloths. It's 9 pm here so I can't call my pediatrician. But what if it was blood???:cry:


Have you had any problems lately with cracked nipples? If you are chances are your baby is getting blood mixed in with the milk and that is causing the brown spit up.


----------



## Surprise

louandivy said:


> :hugs: Sorry hun I wasn't offended or anything, its just that you said you feel like your posts are ignored but lots of us were concerned for you and your LO! Hope your LO feels better soon (and your cat!) :hugs:

:hugs: Oh good, I was worried I had offended you or seemed unappreciative! Which would have been ironic because I always thank everyone, :haha:. In fact I really do appreciate everyone's concern and replies; I've been really worried about the little guy and it's somehow comforting just knowing that other mummies all over the world are there to listen to my fears or are sending good thoughts this way. :)


----------



## Surprise

summer rain said:


> So sorry hun; it sounds like such a stressful and scary time my LO lost weight at around the same age/time as yours; it was temporary and he regained it and put about 10oz on in a short time but he is now gaining only bits here and there in fits and starts, I hope the medication does help xx

Sorry, I have no idea how to quote multiple threads...

Why did your LO lose weight?


----------



## Surprise

Trying4ababy said:


> Surprise said:
> 
> 
> I just nursed my baby and he spit up dark brown!! He has been spitting up loads today - we went through 5 outfits and at least a dozen bibs and tons of burp cloths. It's 9 pm here so I can't call my pediatrician. But what if it was blood???:cry:
> 
> 
> Have you had any problems lately with cracked nipples? If you are chances are your baby is getting blood mixed in with the milk and that is causing the brown spit up.Click to expand...

Good question, but no cracked nipples. I kinda wish it were, so I would't have to wonder and worry what's wrong with the baby.:wacko:


----------



## summer rain

Surprise said:


> summer rain said:
> 
> 
> So sorry hun; it sounds like such a stressful and scary time my LO lost weight at around the same age/time as yours; it was temporary and he regained it and put about 10oz on in a short time but he is now gaining only bits here and there in fits and starts, I hope the medication does help xx
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea how to quote multiple threads...
> 
> Why did your LO lose weight?Click to expand...

We're not 100% sure but two of mine had malabsorption issues due to dairy allergies via my milk (one was diagnosed with this by a specialist; the other exhibited the same symptoms but we could not get a referral) and they stopped gaining weight and started losing weight around 2 months of age. The week before he lost weight I did accidentally eat rice containing butter from a takeaway; twice so its possible that was a factor as before that I had been very very good in not slipping up on dairy since he was about 5 weeks of age, also he has just become extremely active, he is constantly in motion. The other factor was he went from about 60cm to 67cm in a very short space of time, which may have used up so much energy that he lost a bit of weight, in the past few weeks he has been gaining approx 1cm in height a week. He lost 4oz and took a week to regain it; and an extra 2oz on top, then the next week he gained 6oz but after that he has only gained 3oz in 2 weeks; on the charts it doesn't look as bad though; he was about 1/4 below the 50th centile line until about 10 weeks then he started jumping up the chart and was 1/4 above the 50th line at about 15 weeks, now he is just back under the 50th centile line so he hasn't actually dropped any centiles in weight, and has jumped up to the 98th in height, so the doctor is not too worried.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Definitely sounds like reflux. :nope: Prevacid usually helps, so that is good. Nolan was on Zantac and it worked but it was very weight sensitive so Prevacid may be the same. So just make sure they increase the dosage when he starts gaining weight. :hugs: If you don't see much improvement, he could have milk protein intolerance (common missed cause of reflux) so don't be afraid to be pushy about it. Hope he is feeling better!


----------



## Surprise

summer rain said:


> Surprise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer rain said:
> 
> 
> So sorry hun; it sounds like such a stressful and scary time my LO lost weight at around the same age/time as yours; it was temporary and he regained it and put about 10oz on in a short time but he is now gaining only bits here and there in fits and starts, I hope the medication does help xx
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea how to quote multiple threads...
> 
> Why did your LO lose weight?Click to expand...
> 
> We're not 100% sure but two of mine had malabsorption issues due to dairy allergies via my milk (one was diagnosed with this by a specialist; the other exhibited the same symptoms but we could not get a referral) and they stopped gaining weight and started losing weight around 2 months of age. The week before he lost weight I did accidentally eat rice containing butter from a takeaway; twice so its possible that was a factor as before that I had been very very good in not slipping up on dairy since he was about 5 weeks of age, also he has just become extremely active, he is constantly in motion. The other factor was he went from about 60cm to 67cm in a very short space of time, which may have used up so much energy that he lost a bit of weight, in the past few weeks he has been gaining approx 1cm in height a week. He lost 4oz and took a week to regain it; and an extra 2oz on top, then the next week he gained 6oz but after that he has only gained 3oz in 2 weeks; on the charts it doesn't look as bad though; he was about 1/4 below the 50th centile line until about 10 weeks then he started jumping up the chart and was 1/4 above the 50th line at about 15 weeks, now he is just back under the 50th centile line so he hasn't actually dropped any centiles in weight, and has jumped up to the 98th in height, so the doctor is not too worried.Click to expand...

Your LO is not too much older than Gabriel, then. I'm glad to hear he's doing better; hopefully he won't lose any more.

My Dr. had me eliminate dairy from my diet when he was 2 months old to see if that helped with the gassiness and spitting up, and it did help. But not enough, obviously. :nope: I wonder sometimes if he should see a specialist?


----------



## Surprise

mrsthomas623 said:


> Definitely sounds like reflux. :nope: Prevacid usually helps, so that is good. Nolan was on Zantac and it worked but it was very weight sensitive so Prevacid may be the same. So just make sure they increase the dosage when he starts gaining weight. :hugs: If you don't see much improvement, he could have milk protein intolerance (common missed cause of reflux) so don't be afraid to be pushy about it. Hope he is feeling better!

Thanks for that info on dosing. I'm bummed because Walgreens didn't have any in stock tonight; they said to check back tomorrow after noon! 

I just told Summer Rain above that I eliminated dairy 2 months ago on the advice of the pediatrician and it has helped but not enough so. I really hope the prevacid helps a lot. I hate for him to feel bad. :(


----------



## angel2010

I am glad they finally diagnosed your LO. Hopefully he won't have to have surgery. I am sorry your week has been so hectic, its got to get better right?
:hugs: to you, LO and cat


----------



## summer rain

Surprise said:


> summer rain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summer rain said:
> 
> 
> So sorry hun; it sounds like such a stressful and scary time my LO lost weight at around the same age/time as yours; it was temporary and he regained it and put about 10oz on in a short time but he is now gaining only bits here and there in fits and starts, I hope the medication does help xx
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea how to quote multiple threads...
> 
> Why did your LO lose weight?Click to expand...
> 
> We're not 100% sure but two of mine had malabsorption issues due to dairy allergies via my milk (one was diagnosed with this by a specialist; the other exhibited the same symptoms but we could not get a referral) and they stopped gaining weight and started losing weight around 2 months of age. The week before he lost weight I did accidentally eat rice containing butter from a takeaway; twice so its possible that was a factor as before that I had been very very good in not slipping up on dairy since he was about 5 weeks of age, also he has just become extremely active, he is constantly in motion. The other factor was he went from about 60cm to 67cm in a very short space of time, which may have used up so much energy that he lost a bit of weight, in the past few weeks he has been gaining approx 1cm in height a week. He lost 4oz and took a week to regain it; and an extra 2oz on top, then the next week he gained 6oz but after that he has only gained 3oz in 2 weeks; on the charts it doesn't look as bad though; he was about 1/4 below the 50th centile line until about 10 weeks then he started jumping up the chart and was 1/4 above the 50th line at about 15 weeks, now he is just back under the 50th centile line so he hasn't actually dropped any centiles in weight, and has jumped up to the 98th in height, so the doctor is not too worried.Click to expand...
> 
> Your LO is not too much older than Gabriel, then. I'm glad to hear he's doing better; hopefully he won't lose any more.
> 
> My Dr. had me eliminate dairy from my diet when he was 2 months old to see if that helped with the gassiness and spitting up, and it did help. But not enough, obviously. :nope: I wonder sometimes if he should see a specialist?Click to expand...

If you can get a referral to a specialist that can be really helpful, hopefully though this is just a blip and Gabriel won't lose any more. It may be worth trying eliminating soya for a few days as well as soya and dairy protein are all too similar xx


----------



## PepsiChic

i hope the medication works. as fo the tear ducts...honestly i would wait a while. a nurse told me my LO would need an operation because they hadnt cleared at 4 months. but my babys GP said to just gently massage the inside corner of his eyes once a day. i dont really remember when it worked. but suddenly his tear ducts were clear and fine


----------



## Surprise

PepsiChic said:


> i hope the medication works. as fo the tear ducts...honestly i would wait a while. a nurse told me my LO would need an operation because they hadnt cleared at 4 months. but my babys GP said to just gently massage the inside corner of his eyes once a day. i dont really remember when it worked. but suddenly his tear ducts were clear and fine

Did Barry have green goo in his eyes too? Gabriel does and it's been this way basically his whole life. He has antibiotic drops but even they aren't working. My MIL told me to use boric acid. Yes, that's an old remedy for gooey eyes, but now it's known that boric acid is toxic. Dangerously so in some doses, uncomfortably so in others. My MIL is great but she does think she knows better than me. When I tell her things that I've learned in nursing school or just wherever, I think she just sortof humours me. So I could in fact use boric acid, and it would probably clear up, but I don't want to take that risk. Ugh. What to do?


----------



## aliss

Sorry hun, only seen this post now.

Mine also had severe acid reflux and I was going to suggest that his throat may have been raw/bleeding from the severe vomiting, seems like that is the case. I hope it's going better for you now.


----------



## PepsiChic

Surprise said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> i hope the medication works. as fo the tear ducts...honestly i would wait a while. a nurse told me my LO would need an operation because they hadnt cleared at 4 months. but my babys GP said to just gently massage the inside corner of his eyes once a day. i dont really remember when it worked. but suddenly his tear ducts were clear and fine
> 
> Did Barry have green goo in his eyes too? Gabriel does and it's been this way basically his whole life. He has antibiotic drops but even they aren't working. My MIL told me to use boric acid. Yes, that's an old remedy for gooey eyes, but now it's known that boric acid is toxic. Dangerously so in some doses, uncomfortably so in others. My MIL is great but she does think she knows better than me. When I tell her things that I've learned in nursing school or just wherever, I think she just sortof humours me. So I could in fact use boric acid, and it would probably clear up, but I don't want to take that risk. Ugh. What to do?Click to expand...

yes, he had green/yellow gunky in the corner of his eyes, doctor said it was perfectly normal because babies are born with closed tear ducts and that they open eventually as they get older normally by about 6 months. but if i was concerend to massage the inner corners of his eyes once or twice a day. and sure enough it worked! 

he also said to just use cotton wool with clean sterlie water on it , one for each eye and wipe from inside corner outwards. and to do that morning and night. 

both these things worked and by 6 months he was fine and no problems since then!


----------



## Surprise

aliss said:


> Sorry hun, only seen this post now.
> 
> Mine also had severe acid reflux and I was going to suggest that his throat may have been raw/bleeding from the severe vomiting, seems like that is the case. I hope it's going better for you now.

Oh poor little guy. I guess that's what's wrong with Gabriel, too. He honestly has so much reflux all day. Sometimes he swallows it, mostly it overflows, but he cries every time. :( It makes me sad that his little tummy and esophagus are burning. And at the same time, he's so gassy at the other end too. Sounds funny but quite pitiful, really.

I cried and cried for over an hour this morning. None of the pharmacies in town carry the prevacid in that particular strength, so meanwhile he's getting no relief. The Dr.'s office phoned in Zantac, instead. I hope it will be ready soon. I cried because I feel so guilty and inadequate. Why is my milk making my baby sick? All he does is spit up, pass gas, have cramps, and cry, all because of me. I eat such a restricted diet, to try to eliminate foods that bother him. But my baby is still losing weight. I can feel all his ribs, he's so tiny, dropped from the 17th percentile to the 10th to the 8th and now to the 3rd. I'm really discouraged.


----------



## summer rain

Hun I was told by our specialist that we saw with my second eldest that even with all of this BF is the best thing for them and often babies who gain poorly or even lose weight; will gain considerably more than average when they are older to 'catch up'. so please please don't worry. My second eldest stopped reacting to things through my milk at about 8 months as well, even though he had to avoid most of what he tested allergic to (mainly eggs and milk but he would have milder reactions to nuts other than peanuts, berries and some spices) until he outgrew it by the age of 2. My son did end up pretty tiny; he was on the 98th centile at birth and for the first 8 weeks and dropped to the 0.4 one on our charts at some point; but usually he was just above the 2nd. At 6.5-7 months he suddenly started gaining 2lb or more a month again whereas the average for babies over six months is 0.5lb-1lb a month, he jumped up and up the charts and by aged 2 he was on the 75th centile again xx


----------



## Surprise

summer rain said:


> Hun I was told by our specialist that we saw with my second eldest that even with all of this BF is the best thing for them and often babies who gain poorly or even lose weight; will gain considerably more than average when they are older to 'catch up'. so please please don't worry. My second eldest stopped reacting to things through my milk at about 8 months as well, even though he had to avoid most of what he tested allergic to (mainly eggs and milk but he would have milder reactions to nuts other than peanuts, berries and some spices) until he outgrew it by the age of 2. My son did end up pretty tiny; he was on the 98th centile at birth and for the first 8 weeks and dropped to the 0.4 one on our charts at some point; but usually he was just above the 2nd. At 6.5-7 months he suddenly started gaining 2lb or more a month again whereas the average for babies over six months is 0.5lb-1lb a month, he jumped up and up the charts and by aged 2 he was on the 75th centile again xx

I bet you were worried, that's an enormous drop in growth. It's good to hear that he caught up though.

As an update, I finally got some zantac this afternoon and gave it to him. Now he;s feeding so I'm eager to see if things improve.


----------



## summer rain

I was extremely worried; he looked smaller at 10 months and weighed less than my friends baby who was born only weighing 3lbs at 31 weeks but the specialists and my HV at the time said this is very common with dairy allergies and in his case there wasn't a hypoallergenic formula on the market they would have felt comfortable with prescribing so they urged me to continue BF and at six months I started him with what I now know is BLW, he took to it really well and as well as his gut getting stronger and being able to absorb more nutrients and fats from milk; I gave him a lot of food containing (healthy) fats, he is nearly 6 now and above average in height and average weight. My sisters daughter had a similar growth issue was for about a year was far below the very bottom of the chart, but now she is slim but above average in height as well. xx


----------



## xnmd1

PepsiChic said:


> Surprise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> i hope the medication works. as fo the tear ducts...honestly i would wait a while. a nurse told me my LO would need an operation because they hadnt cleared at 4 months. but my babys GP said to just gently massage the inside corner of his eyes once a day. i dont really remember when it worked. but suddenly his tear ducts were clear and fine
> 
> Did Barry have green goo in his eyes too? Gabriel does and it's been this way basically his whole life. He has antibiotic drops but even they aren't working. My MIL told me to use boric acid. Yes, that's an old remedy for gooey eyes, but now it's known that boric acid is toxic. Dangerously so in some doses, uncomfortably so in others. My MIL is great but she does think she knows better than me. When I tell her things that I've learned in nursing school or just wherever, I think she just sortof humours me. So I could in fact use boric acid, and it would probably clear up, but I don't want to take that risk. Ugh. What to do?Click to expand...
> 
> yes, he had green/yellow gunky in the corner of his eyes, doctor said it was perfectly normal because *babies are born with closed tear ducts and that they open eventually as they get older normally by about 6 months.* but if i was concerend to massage the inner corners of his eyes once or twice a day. and sure enough it worked!
> 
> he also said to just use cotton wool with clean sterlie water on it , one for each eye and wipe from inside corner outwards. and to do that morning and night.
> 
> both these things worked and by 6 months he was fine and no problems since then!Click to expand...

Really?!?!?! My coworkers 4 week old baby just had surgery for blocked tear ducts. Why did they not wait longer to see if they'd open?? :(


----------



## Surprise

xnmd1 said:


> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PepsiChic said:
> 
> 
> i hope the medication works. as fo the tear ducts...honestly i would wait a while. a nurse told me my LO would need an operation because they hadnt cleared at 4 months. but my babys GP said to just gently massage the inside corner of his eyes once a day. i dont really remember when it worked. but suddenly his tear ducts were clear and fine
> 
> Did Barry have green goo in his eyes too? Gabriel does and it's been this way basically his whole life. He has antibiotic drops but even they aren't working. My MIL told me to use boric acid. Yes, that's an old remedy for gooey eyes, but now it's known that boric acid is toxic. Dangerously so in some doses, uncomfortably so in others. My MIL is great but she does think she knows better than me. When I tell her things that I've learned in nursing school or just wherever, I think she just sortof humours me. So I could in fact use boric acid, and it would probably clear up, but I don't want to take that risk. Ugh. What to do?Click to expand...
> 
> yes, he had green/yellow gunky in the corner of his eyes, doctor said it was perfectly normal because *babies are born with closed tear ducts and that they open eventually as they get older normally by about 6 months.* but if i was concerend to massage the inner corners of his eyes once or twice a day. and sure enough it worked!
> 
> he also said to just use cotton wool with clean sterlie water on it , one for each eye and wipe from inside corner outwards. and to do that morning and night.
> 
> both these things worked and by 6 months he was fine and no problems since then!Click to expand...
> 
> Really?!?!?! My coworkers 4 week old baby just had surgery for blocked tear ducts. Why did they not wait longer to see if they'd open?? :(Click to expand...

Aw, 4 weeks, so tiny! I'm hearing different ages, like 6 months, 9 months, and now 4 weeks. :shrug: I haven't called the opthalmologist (sp?) yet to make his appointment. I am hesitant about it, although I know it would just be a consultation, and I wouldn't have to do anything I don't want to...


----------



## PepsiChic

xnmd1 said:


> Really?!?!?! My coworkers 4 week old baby just had surgery for blocked tear ducts. Why did they not wait longer to see if they'd open?? :(

yup really really. infact ive heard of some babies going upto 12 months and then the tear ducts opening. but generally it happens around 6 months. sometimes earlier sometimes a little later. so im really surprised that they didnt wait on that Lo's to open naturally. some people are just impatient though and are certain that "something isnt right" and the surgery for it isnt that intense so doctors dont mind doing it. but to me if its not medically necessary...dont do it!

like i said my LO had gunky eyes till about 6 months and the massaging in the inner corner of the eyes REALLY made the difference.

heres a link saying some of what i suggested already about what you can do to help your LO

https://www.parenting.com/article/blocked-tear-duct-infants

https://www.ivillage.com/clogged-tear-duct-surgery-necessary/6-n-136650



> With the little finger (fingernail cut short), stroke the inside of the eye from the top to the bottom. Do this two to six times per day. I usually recommend doing this with each diaper change. In theory, this downward pressure on the duct will increase the pressure on the blockage and force it open.
> When treated in this manner, about 90 percent of those with obstruction will correct within the first year of life.


----------



## xnmd1

PepsiChic said:


> xnmd1 said:
> 
> 
> Really?!?!?! My coworkers 4 week old baby just had surgery for blocked tear ducts. Why did they not wait longer to see if they'd open?? :(
> 
> yup really really. infact ive heard of some babies going upto 12 months and then the tear ducts opening. but generally it happens around 6 months. sometimes earlier sometimes a little later. so im really surprised that they didnt wait on that Lo's to open naturally. some people are just impatient though and are certain that "something isnt right" and the surgery for it isnt that intense so doctors dont mind doing it. but to me if its not medically necessary...dont do it!
> 
> like i said my LO had gunky eyes till about 6 months and the massaging in the inner corner of the eyes REALLY made the difference.
> 
> heres a link saying some of what i suggested already about what you can do to help your LO
> 
> https://www.parenting.com/article/blocked-tear-duct-infants
> 
> https://www.ivillage.com/clogged-tear-duct-surgery-necessary/6-n-136650
> 
> 
> 
> With the little finger (fingernail cut short), stroke the inside of the eye from the top to the bottom. Do this two to six times per day. I usually recommend doing this with each diaper change. In theory, this downward pressure on the duct will increase the pressure on the blockage and force it open.
> When treated in this manner, about 90 percent of those with obstruction will correct within the first year of life.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Wow I wish my friend had this information. Her newborn was awake for a full 24 hours, and she took her into A&E in the middle of the night. She was sick with something so she stayed there 2 nights & some time during that time they noticed she had blocked ducts, and they had her come back a week later for the surgery. & I am now really surprised, given this information, because we are meant to have one of the best NICUs in the country


----------



## PepsiChic

xnmd1 said:


> Wow I wish my friend had this information. Her newborn was awake for a full 24 hours, and she took her into A&E in the middle of the night. She was sick with something so she stayed there 2 nights & some time during that time they noticed she had blocked ducts, and they had her come back a week later for the surgery. & I am now really surprised, given this information, because we are meant to have one of the best NICUs in the country

You know one of my biggest worries since being a parent is that the doctors, who we are suppose to trust as being the most knowledgeable people who deal with our babies health...are sometimes not so upto date on certain things.

things like parents being told to pull back a childs foreskin, or surgery on blocked ducts on a baby whos ducts havent even had a chance to open yet, and so forth, and the nurse who told me circ's prevent AIDS. :dohh:

its quite scary that people still think that information is correct when its not. i double and triple check everything now with a second GP's opinion and multiple websearches.


----------



## Agiboma

how is the zantac coming along? we where on reflux meds for a few months zantac and dom peridome.


----------

